

UPJS - upjavascript
http://www.upjs.org
A new and fresh JavaScript Library.
======
sj4nz
I have no idea what your library is supposed to provide from your front page.
What's the elevator pitch?

~~~
upjavascript
I guess I should go with a short description. Thanx for suggestion.

------
upjavascript
Hot to expand the community?

~~~
mooism2
Your tutorial doesn't explain why it changes "green"'s colour but not
"blue"'s.

